# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره سوم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

دانلود مجله

cover-mini.jpg

در این شماره بخش جدید اخبار استخدامی نیز به مجله اضافه گردیده است.

----------

